# who has used silo socks?



## danada (Jul 20, 2005)

thinking of getting some of these, wanting to know opinions of those familiar with em.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I used them in South Dakota this spring and they worked awesomely. It takes hardly any wind to keep them up and they look really good. I woudl definitely recommend adding some to the spread.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good windsock in that it fixes some of the downsides to regular socks (no wind and high wind situations).

They go fast, so you better get them while the supplies last. 

Blues:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... ProdID=142

Snows:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp? ... ProdID=141


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I love the sillosocks. Great decoys, I have 27 dozen blues and snow and they look great. They are coming out with a Canada sillosock now as well and it will be ready Sept 1. I am going to get a dozen or two of them as well to add to my bigfoots for movement. All around a great decoy; easy to set up, light to carry and pack really well. I can fit the 27 dozen sillosocks, 23 dozen northwinds and my gear all in my explorer. Jim Druliner has really come up with a great decoy.


----------



## danada (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! From the looks of things, these are the real deal. I'll be ordering a bunch, SOON!

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

They're nice decoys.I can't wait for Chris to get the canadas in the store.


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

The decoys are great, just be sure to hot glue the stakes into the heads. Makes for less headaches in the field.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

4tule said:


> The decoys are great, just be sure to hot glue the stakes into the heads. Makes for less headaches in the field.


4 Tule...where are you at in California??

I am in Sacramento Area.

Jeff Given


----------

